#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  North People!! The Hidden secret about Iranaitheevu Island

## Dhiya

Did anyone know about Iranaitheevu Island which is under Kilinochchi district and it's history? There is a restriction to visit this place and survive in this place by our government. There is a St. Anne's Church is a famous church for catholics. Do you want to know more details about this Island? Keep asking questions with me.

----------


## Shamee

Yes!!! I hope to know more details about it. I heard about this Island as myself also belongs to northern province. Unfortunately, I haven't been there. It will be more attractive if add pictures of it. This will help to promote the Island more. Just my view.

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I also tried to visit that place but Navy force didn't allow us to visit there. There are so many formalities to go there. I asked the people about the Island and I collected some data of that Island. I am so sorry!! Ridiculously, I didn't get a chance to take photographs. I am planning to go for another trip there. Join with me dear.

----------

